# Stihl 044 serial number id



## [email protected] (May 23, 2017)

can someone help me out with I'd of my stihl 044 saws so I tell what year and whether they are 10 or 12mm pins. The mote info I can get from the serial numbers the better

I have noticed a few differences between the saws but hoping they are both 10mm. Is there other performance differences between my 2 saws?

127508878
119472840

Thanks guy. Happy sawing!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 23, 2017)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/question-about-stihl-serial-numbers.50177/page-2

Jeff


----------



## axe2fall (May 24, 2017)

↑12mm started with #1 germany 29,382,283

:chainsawguy:

X29 382 283 was the cutoff. 
That's not a hard and fast number though. Stihl has freely admitted that there are saws with serial #s after that which still had the 10mm wrist pin set-up.

↑


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Great. Thanks for the info guys. I will just assume for now that I have the 10mm version. 

Any ideas on any other performance differences between my 2 saws? They have some differences cosmetically from the outside 

The earlier model pulls like a train. I love it. Other saws runs ok but I suspect it has crook crank seals as it is very inconsistent especially after its ran for a few minutes


----------



## axe2fall (May 24, 2017)

They are both great saws. I can't really tell any difference in the two with all else being equal.
I wouldn't run the saw until you fix the problem. If it's sucking air, it will run lean on fuel and you could cook the piston


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Thanks mate

I'm in the process of pulling the saw down now. I have a vac/pressure system at work that I made to leak test sterile air filters after they are replaced. I am going to borrow it for the weekend and give it a try on the saw


----------



## Jon953c (Oct 30, 2018)

New to the site but I was wondering if someone could look up a serial number the guy thinks it’s a 044 serial#141629569 guy next to the lot I’m clearing wanted a couple buckets of dirt so we traded and was wondering if the saw was a contender for the big bore kit the guy run straight gas in it so it dosent run I think I got the better of the trade either way any help would be helpful


----------



## DieselJared (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello, I have a question about wristpin size. Saw serial number is:
119515513
fins are slanted on the top of the cylinder, stop switch is black. Thank you for the info.


----------

